# Kraken X62?



## ueberboss (7. Januar 2018)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

bin aktuell am überlegen mir eine AiO einzubauen und zwar die Kraken X62. Bin zwar ein absoluter be quiet! Fan aber mich überzeugt vor allem die Optik von der Kraken. Habe natürlich auch gelesen das die Kraken eine 0815 Asetek AiO ist. Trotzdem würde ich mal gerne eure Erfahrung hören. 

Habe zudem gelesen das man die Standardlüfter von der Kraken jetzt nicht unbedingt der Wahnsinn sind und man diese eigentlich schon austauschen sollte. Habe aktuell in der Front 2x Silent Wings 3 PWM, die ja hinfällig wären da ich bei meinem Dark Base 700 hinten und oben schon SW3 verbaut habe. Könnte man auch die zwei hinfälligen SW3 Lüfter von der Front für den Radi benutzen? Oder wären da zwei Lüfter von Noctua besser?

Aktueller CPU Kühler: Pure Rock Tower Kühler

Liebe Grüße


----------



## claster17 (7. Januar 2018)

ueberboss schrieb:


> Könnte man auch die zwei hinfälligen SW3 Lüfter von der Front für den Radi benutzen?



Das sind standardisierte Lüfter. Ob die besser abschneiden, musst du probieren.



> Oder wären da zwei Lüfter von Noctua besser?



Kommt drauf an, welche. NF-A14 sind besser für Radiatoren geeignet als SilentWings.


----------



## HellesWlanKabel (7. Januar 2018)

also grundsätzlich ist es so das bei den teureren WaKüs die pumpen silent sind und man nur den lüfter austauschen müsste und da würde ich entweder eloops von blacknoise oder halt die silent wings 3 pwm also ich würde die wenn du ein absoluter fan bist von dem Design dann würde ich die nehmen aber du musst wissen das es bessere waküs gibt so wie meine!

MFG
Simon


----------



## claster17 (7. Januar 2018)

eLoop sind doch etwas zickig. Die kann man eigentlich nur verwenden, wenn der Radi auspustend in den Deckel kommt.
SilentWings wäre die günstigste Variante, da bereits vorhanden.



HellesWlanKabel schrieb:


> aber du musst wissen das es bessere waküs gibt so wie meine!



So wie meine! 
Rein von der potenziellen Kühlleistung ist die X62 besser als deine, da deutlich mehr Fläche.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Januar 2018)

Die Cooler Master Masterliquid 240mm ist im weitesten Sinne ein „optimierter“Asetek Nachbau (wegen Patenverletzung mussten die bisschen optimiert werden)
Jede AIO ist bis auf ein paar wenige Player am Markt ein Einwegprodukt.Wozu man sich eine AIO antut? Ich frag mich das jedes mal, der Block mag ja noch aus Kupfer sein, die Pumpen sind fast immer in den Cpu block eingelassen und die Radiatoren aus kostengünstigem ALU. Das man dann massiv starke Rostschütze als Kühlmittel nutzen muss, ist die Folge der Materialwahl. Haltbarkeit ist ein weiterer Punkt bzw Wartbarkeit die nicht gegeben ist.

Man steckt hunderte Euro in einen schicken pc build und dann wollen viele keine Highend Lüku ,weil das meist zu „klobig“ wirkt.Schlägt man eine custom Wakue vor, kommt dann immer der Preis ins Spiel. So Teuer ist Cpu only nicht und vor allem hat man die Komponente auch viel länger in Verwendung bzw ist das alles auch viel wertiger!

Edit: wenn man den Radiator ins Gehäuse reinbekommt, ist das schnapper ohne ende (das ist ein AIO preis) --> Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT | Phobya Pure Performance | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Zur Pumpen Entkopplung, ein shoggy oder einfach Schaumstoff da kann man kreativ sein.
In zukunft kann man dann die Schläuche gegen Weichmacher freie tauschen


----------



## ueberboss (7. Januar 2018)

Danke erst einmal für eure Antworten. 

Es liegt halt wirklich an der Optik @razzor1984 - die aufgezählten "Einweg" Punkte kenne ich, ich liebe die Optik von der NZXT Kraken. So viel wie ich weißt hat die Silent Loop anstatt ALU Radi einen auf Kupfer - nur mir ist SL einfach zu schlicht dann, auch wenn man hier das Wasser etc alles nachfüllen kann im Gegensatz zu der Kraken. Gegen eine Custom WaKü hätte ich auch nichts, nur habe davon keinerlei Ahnung. Möchte auch nicht an meinem Dark Base 700 etwas verändern (Löcher irgendwo reinhauen) falls das irgendwie notwendig wäre. Wie gesagt, bei Custom WaKüs habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung. 

Mit meinem Luftkühler bin ich eigentlich sehr zu frieden aber da ich jetzt ein Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster habe würde ich die Optik gerne optimieren und da sind mir auf jeden fall 200 EUR wert, egal ob AiO oder Custom.


----------



## oyvey (8. Januar 2018)

Ich habe die x62 gerade erst verbaut. Sie ist wirklich schön. Ich habe diese Lüfter draufgesetzt:

Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 140x140x25mm 2000 U/min 31.5 dB(A) | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Die sind spitze


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2018)

Wenn du den Kraken X62 wegen der Optik willst, dann kauf ihn dir.
Optik ist schon immer teurer gewesen als Standard.
Mit zwei Silent Wings 3 Lüftern ist der Kraken auch leise.
Und ob du nun Silent Wings 3, Noctua oder Noiseblocker kaufst, macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied in der Performance. Das ist vernachlässigbar.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mir das db700 nochmal angeschaut, Airflow mäßig wirds problematisch werden.
Damit man akzeptable Temperaturen(Wasser) hat, müssen die Radiatoren einblasend verbaut werden, da ausblasend im Deckel nicht geht.Es gibt keine richtige Belüftung, nur ganz hinten ein paar kleine Schlitze.

Wenn man den Custom Weg gehen will, dann oben im Deckel einen 240er (nur ob da einen 6cm dicken Radiator nutzen kann ? Weil mit Lüfter ist man dabei 8,5cm) Müsste man sich ausmessen.

In der front sehe ich keine Probleme für einen Dicken 280er oder 240er, da es keinen Hdd-Käfig gibt.Da du ja keinen verschraubten Agb willst, und die 5,25 zoll Einschübe seitlich eingehängt werden, würden die Exitports nach hinten gehen.Da aber dort nicht viel Platz ist, würde so eine Lösung nicht optimal sein (kommt auf den Platz an, aber man wird sicher mit 90 Grad Winkeln arbeiten müssen, ich kann das leider Platztechnisch nichteinschätzen, dazu muss man das Case vor Ort abmessen) 
Deswegen habe ich den Warenkorb einen Agb hinzugefügt, den du an die Pumpe anflanschst.

Ich hab leider nicht die Naturmaße, des DB 700.Deswegen bitte ich dich, dass du nachmisst wie die Platzverhältnisse sind mit dicken Radiator in der Front + Lüfter und Pumpen AGB Kombination(vertikale ausgeführt)

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany 
Was mir noch eingefallen ist wenn man Lüfter in der Front verbaut sollte M3x35mm passen
Alphacool NexXxos Lufterbefestigungsschraube M3 x 35 mm - 4 Stuck | Zubehor/Ersatzteile | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany (trotzdem ausmessen)

(Zwei shoggies hab ich deswegen im Warenkorb weil die Pumpe+ agb über 90cm sind 
Wenn man Schaumstoffreste hat, tun die das auch - kann man sparen  )


----------



## oyvey (9. Januar 2018)

Ich muss sagen ich wollte das 700 auch aber der airflow ist halt wirklich mies was mich echt wundert.


----------



## ueberboss (11. Januar 2018)

oyvey schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich wollte das 700 auch aber der airflow ist halt wirklich mies was mich echt wundert.



Was ist an dem Airflow so schlecht? Mal abgesehen vom Deckel, würde den Radi sowieso in die Front verbauen


----------



## chiem (11. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mir die Kraken X62 auch vor ca. 2 Wochen geholt. Wenn ich den Radi in die Front baue und ins Gehäuse pusten lasse sind die CPU Temps sehr gut, dafür steigt die Graka um fast 8 Grad. Hab den Radi daher im Deckel verbaut. Jetzt bekommt der Radi zwar nur warme Luft aus dem Case, aber ich hab lieber eine 3 Grad wärmere CPU als eine 8 Grad wärmere GPU. 

Kleiner Tipp zur Kraken. Stell die Pumpendrehzahl im regelbaren Bereich auf den niedrigsten Wert, hatte bei mir kaum einen Einfluss auf die Temps und sie ist tatsächlich super leise. Bei 10%mehr Drehzahl ist sie schon hörbar.


----------



## goood (18. Januar 2018)

Hi Leute, 
ích bin verzweifelt. Ich habe die Kraken und habe Silent Wings 3 Highspeed PWM (1600RPM max angebaut).  In der Software sind diese auch in ihrer Geschwindigkeit beeinflussbar. Allerdings zeigt mir die Software nur maximal 1000 RPM an. Ich kriege es einfach nicht geändert. Im Bios habe ich den CPU Fan auch auf 100% gestellt. Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2018)

Wieso hast du den CPU Fan auf 100% gestellt und wieso willst du unbedingt 1600rpm haben?


----------



## goood (20. Januar 2018)

wenn ich die 1600 zur verfügung habe, will ich es wenigstens einmal ausprobieren  aber ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen. 
allerdings frage ich mich...wenn ich auf 95% stelle drehen die bei 1100, wenn ich auf 100% stelle, drehen die 1600. das macht richtig viel sinn, oder


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2018)

Das liegt dann wohl an der Software selbst. Beeinflussen kannst du das nicht.


----------



## ueberboss (20. Januar 2018)

Brauche ich für die Kraken am Mainboard ein AiO_PUMP stecker? Glaube das hat mein Mainboard nicht


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. Januar 2018)

Nein... sagt die Anleitung der Homepage.


----------



## ueberboss (20. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nein... sagt die Anleitung der Homepage.



danke


----------

